

Own This Website - rileyjshaw
http://own-this-website.com

======
Artemis2
Fun concept! Here is what I see as possibilities to own the website, with
gradual power: make a client using a single socket that refreshes every 1/3
second [1] ; add multithreading and have 133 [2] sockets open at the same time
to make requests; use multiple servers to execute the previous program. You
also have to keep in mind that you will get busted very quickly if you just
spam your name ; you have to check that you're not currently the owner of the
website.

Nice idea though!

[1] [https://github.com/rileyjshaw/own-this-
website/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/rileyjshaw/own-this-
website/blob/master/server/main.js#L63)

[2] [https://github.com/rileyjshaw/own-this-
website/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/rileyjshaw/own-this-
website/blob/master/server/main.js#L76)

